# Video contest: Remember the name



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my entry, hope everyone enjoys it 

snowsbeautifulvideo.flv video by Miranda1992_2008 - Photobucket


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I have NO skills with stuff like this. Hope that there will be more entries though!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i could try and have a go for you. might take me a couple of nights tho LOL.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont have the song and cant get it so i dont know wht to do :| xx


----------



## thebp (Apr 24, 2009)

Do we have to do it for the whole song length or can it be shorter?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

It can be shorter  i dont mind

Jadeewood, ive no idea..didnt really think of that when i posted this. Perhaps i could email it if you like?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

****, I don't hve any video of me riding. Oh well, maybe I'll shoot some tonight


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

is anyone else going to try?????


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I will enter!! Should have it done in a bit.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I finish the video, but the music is copyrighted so youtube removed it from the video and photobucket won't let me upload it at all...


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

ugh... i have no idea how to make one although i would love to try but i also despise that song


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

*sigh*
Twilight arabians, i really dont know what to do about that. Tis strange it got removed, ive seen heaps of horse videos with that song..

Perhaps i should cancel contest or something..


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I used Frostwire to download it and then uploaded it to photobucket.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know, I use LimeWire to download music.... ThatNinjaHorse maybe you could just open the contest to all music? If you only get one entry then there's not much point in a contest.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

oh good point.
k then all music! I may as well extend the end date also, so.. 1st June..


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Great!! I'm going to start over, the video I made wasn't very good anyway


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*Heeheehee you guys are so funny!*

Thanks for the laughter!:lol:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is my entry.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much, Twilight! Onyx is magnificent & there's so much love between the two of you!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the entry Twilight Arabians.

Thats two so far, just bumping this up


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Since you switched to where we can use any music I am going to fix up my entry and use a different song..


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is my entry, I don't know how to delete the other one or I would.... Enjoy 
SnowsVideo.flv video by Miranda1992_2008 - Photobucket


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

i would love to enter my video as soon as i get it finished...how do i get it on here when i finish it?


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

If you use photobucket then you will have a direct link to post, it is pretty easy that way.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

POLL:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/video-contest-poll-56423/#post650513


----------

